# Anyone ever used a "Realjitsu" mat???



## allenjp (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking for a mat to use at home, and trying to do it on the cheap (probably my first mistake, I know...) anyway on Ebay I came across this brand...pretty inexpensive as they are selling their factory blemish models, but they look really thin, not sure if they are safe for jiu jitsu style throws. They have a lot of good testimonals there, but I find it interesting that they don't list how thick they are. Any input anyone?


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like pretty standard puzzle mats.  Not thick enough for big throws, but probably enough for most groundwork and a short drop that doesn't slam your partner.


----------

